# Renewable energy



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

:clap2::clap2:I was very happy to see the first PV panels on an elementary school roof in my neighborhood today. Finally a small step in the right direction.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> :clap2::clap2:I was very happy to see the first PV panels on an elementary school roof in my neighborhood today. Finally a small step in the right direction.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Photovoltaics are becomiong increasingly popular with people here especially as there are grants available now to help with the cost.
In my opinion it should be mandatory with all new properties not only here in Cyprus but in every country.


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Photovoltaics are becomiong increasingly popular with people here especially as there are grants available now to help with the cost.
> In my opinion it should be mandatory with all new properties not only here in Cyprus but in every country.


Hi Veronica,
Sorry for sounding dumb but whats a photovoltaics

Donna


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

bert said:


> Hi Veronica,
> Sorry for sounding dumb but whats a photovoltaics
> 
> Donna


they are solar panels you can get installed on the roof that produce clean energy from the sun. They pay for themselves in about 6 years time as AHK pays you more for the power you produce than what you get charged for using electricity from the grid. From your next electricity bill you'll see a 3% charge as Cyprus has not become compliant with the EU regulations on renewable energy.

Dina


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bert said:


> Hi Veronica,
> Sorry for sounding dumb but whats a photovoltaics
> 
> Donna


Photovoltaics are a step up from the normal solar panels. You can literally power your whole house with a bank of these panels and sell the excess to the national grid.
You need either a large roof space or a large garden to be able to have enough pv panels to make it worth while though.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

if you have a new house constructed you can investigate ahead of time and make sure the pitch of the roof is right and that it faces south.


----------

